

Lessons I learned the hard way with Startups.com - benjlang
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2012/07/15/5-lessons-i-learned-the-hard-way-with-startups-com/

======
tetomb
Some good advice, I think our most valuable lessons come from failure. One
point that wasn't touched on, and that may be significant in this case, is
that is can be very difficult building a business around a domain name.

~~~
garzuaga
That's debatable: a good (generic) domain could give instant recognition in a
given market (think Blinds.com), make things easier for you "easy" on Google,
easier to remember, and even easier opportunities for branding your service.
Granted, only the domain name doesn't do the trick.

------
garzuaga
It sucks when it happens, but it's good to remind ourselves that it could
happen. Mostly because we'll keep starting new companies all our lives (or so
it seems).

~~~
benjlang
Inspired by your story, wish you much success!

~~~
garzuaga
Thanks Ben! Hopefully next time around you get inspired by our success :)
Until then... "stay hungry, stay foolish"

------
dennisgorelik
Buying script could have been a mistake, but thinking that they could have
written daily deals web site from scratch in 3 months is a mistake too.

